# Love for Mia (cleft palate chihuahua)



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

Someone posted a link to Mia's story months back, and since then i have been following her facebook page. Last night i was reading that she was really sick, and well this morning i found out she passed away. My heart goes out to Mia's mommy and everyone who loved Mia! Sad day  r.i.p lil Mia!


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

I have been following her on FB for months now. So very sad... They were in FL not long ago, wish we would have gone to meet her. 

RIP little Mia


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Poor baby. I didn't know about her, but it's till so sad, what a cutie...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Poor little thing so sad with what she's gone through,i know there's been lots of nasty comments on her FB page,but when you love an animal like she did and did all she could for her very sad.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

yeah i was reading the comments so much negativity towards her momma  , some people r just mean she really loved Mia and from what i have seen she did everything she could for Mia!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

So sad and heartbreaking.. I read about her a few months ago. May she r.i.p..


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

so sad  x


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh so so sad  she was a cute little girl. She is in a better place now though.


----------



## chi_lady (Oct 13, 2011)

that poor dog should never of been put threw all of that, was dragged out for far to long  glad shes not in any pain now.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Mia was so adorable. It's amazing that she beat the odds and fought to live for so long given her condition. My heart goes out to her family. May she rest in peace and comfort now. :angel10:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

It's unfortunate that sometimes these things happen 
Mia's owner apparently had the resources and finances to continue pursue treatment for her despite the odds stated by the vets who treated her.

I had read on her webpage that Mia had been born by C-section after her mother had free whelped 2 boys and was unable to give birth to Mia on her own, the vet I think had recommended putting her to sleep based on her birth defects as being incompatible with life, She defintely lived a lot longer than they expected but I think that tiny little creatre suffered a fair bit 

It's very sad she passed but I'm glad she is not suffering anymore.
poor little thing had pneumonia several times in her short life and 3 surgeries I think to correct her palate that failed? 

RIP Mia!:angel11:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

What a little darling rip Mia


----------



## KGR (Apr 11, 2012)

Have to agree, I'm glad that she is no longer in any pain. It did seem rather selfish to me that they were dragging it out. Sometimes its better to let go when they have hardly any quality of life


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

So sad! RIP Mia. What a sweet face.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh no! That just breaks my heart! Poor little baby. My heart goes out to her caretakers. Godspeed little Mia! I hope you are painfree and sleeping in the sun.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Awww such a darling rest in doggy heaven. RIP


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I ama deeply saddened over Mia's passing. Having said that I am glad she is no longer suffering and will now run free and forever happy over the rainbow bridge with our past fur babies. Bless you Mia...you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww I didnt know she passed away  poor little baby RIP


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Poor little Mia, this just breaks my heart, she was such a little trooper, having to go through all that she went through in her short life.

Welcome to the Rainbow Bridge little Mia, you will have have a lot of friends there. They will all help you and make you happy.

Rest in peace little one.

Your incredible journey you went through will never be forgotten.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's sad that she went through all of that. She was a trooper, that's for sure. However, if I was her caretaker I probably would have made the hard decision to end her pain. All those surgeries, procedures, and illnesses in her young life must have been so hard on her. I don't want to judge- if she was happy and not in pain, maybe it was best that she got all the happiness and love that she could in her lifetime. 

RIP.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

When you see something like this situation you have such an appreciation for the breeders who work so hard to breed healthy pups. Poor wee thing suffered so much RIP.


----------

